# Help on polluck fillets



## Constance (Jan 5, 2006)

I bought some nice looking frozen pollack fillets the other day, and they're on the menu for tomorrow night. It's too cold out to grill, so I figure we're going to poach or pan sear.
I have no experience with pollack. I did a search, and found that it's similar to cod. Do any of you have any suggestions for a healthy way to prepare it?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2006)

Pollock is indeed a mild, delicate fish with white flesh.  For health and flavor, might I suggest that you broil the fillets about 2 inches under the broiler for approximately 4 minutes.

To prepare the fish, spray your favorite broiling pan with a light coating of cooking spray.  Lay the fish, skin-side down, on the pan.  Lightly salt, then sprinkle with a light coating of Itallian Seasoned Bread Crumbs and a pinch of Dill Weed.  Place under the broiler and boil one-side only, until the top just begins to show some color and the flesh turns white.  Serve with lemon wedges and a leafy tossed salad, maybe sprinkled with freshly grated Parmesano Regiano, or Gruyere.

An alternate method is to poach the fillet's in a bit of garlic-dill juice from a jar of dill pickles.  It really tastes great, no kidding.

Beverage, my first pick is always milk.  I'm just a big kid at heart.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (Jan 6, 2006)

Constance, you can sub out pollack for any cod or mild fish recipe.


----------



## caliloo (Jan 6, 2006)

And it makes wonderful chowder if you are so inclined!

Alexa


----------



## Constance (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help, y'all. 
I'm with you on the milk, GW...I drink milk (skim) with all my meals. I'm always saving pickle juice, which my husband thinks is insane, but you never know when it's going to come in handy. Would you add anything else to it when using as a poaching liquid?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 6, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help, y'all.
> I'm with you on the milk, GW...I drink milk (skim) with all my meals. I'm always saving pickle juice, which my husband thinks is insane, but you never know when it's going to come in handy. Would you add anything else to it when using as a poaching liquid?



I didn't, but you could add a bit of Tarragon, and maybe a touch of black pepper.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mish (Jan 9, 2006)

Use cod, orange roughy or snapper.

1 1/2 pounds cod fillets, thawed
3 tablespoons white wine
1 teaspoon lemon pepper seasoning (or seasoning blend of choice)
3 plum tomatoes 
2 lemons
1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
1/2 cup shredded Swiss cheese
1/2 teaspoon oregano 

Preheat oven to 400°F. Coat baking pan with cooking spray. Arrange fish in 
baking pan; drizzle wine over fish and sprinkle with seasoning.

Slice tomatoes and lemon very thinly; layer over top of fish, alternating and overlapping slices. Sprinkle with cheeses and then oregano. Bake 11–14 minutes or until flesh is opaque and separates easily with a fork.

Could serve with baked potatoes with sour cream and asparagus with toasted sesame seeds.


----------



## Erik (Jan 9, 2006)

Poor Man's Lobster

*5 quarts water
1 teaspoon salt
1 rib celery
4 carrots
1/4 cup bottled lemon juice
1 box (5 pounds) or 6 individual pollock fillets, frozen
1 cup (2 sticks) butter, melted
Seasoning salt to taste
Paprika to taste
Lemon wedges for garnish* 
Put water in large pot with salt, celery, carrots and lemon juice. When water comes to boil, place frozen fish in water and return to boil. Cook until foam forms on top of water. Reduce heat, partially cover and simmer 15 to 20 minutes.
Remove from pot and discard water and vegetables.
To serve: Brush each fillet with butter. Add seasoning salt and paprika to taste. Garnish each serving with lemon wedges and serve with a side dish of melted butter. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## Constance (Jan 9, 2006)

We had some things come up (dear friend quite ill), and didn't get the fish cooked until last night. We used GW's recipe, and my husband really liked it. 
But the fillets were not really thick enough for that particular method, which was something that I didn't notice until they were thawed, and I found them kind of tasteless. We also broiled them in a baking dish, because they too thin to put on the broiler, and that made them kind of watery. 
It's hard to get a decent piece of fish when you're landlocked the way we are, out in the sticks, in the heart of America. 
Our best bet here is whole bass. HB used to fillet it to fry, and sometimes still does. But I finally convinced him to leave some of them whole (he does insist on cutting the head off), and they are fantastic on the grill...sweet, moist, a little firmer than trout. 
Of course, I had to bone his fish for him. It's quite easy when you get the hang of it. 

Thank you, friends, for all the ideas. I think I'm going to use my other bag of pollack in a chowder.


----------

